# are honey bees into California lilac (Ceanothus)?



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

I've seen California lilac listed in many places as bee friendly. They're massive bushes full of dark blue flowers and they're in bloom right now. While I was looking at a grove of these in Sausalito I saw tons of bumble bees in them but no honey bees. Is my observation accurate, or are the California lilacs good for honey bees?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

There are a lot of different varieties in a lot of different climates, so I am not sure. Not so much that I have seen.


----------



## eukofios (Apr 14, 2013)

My neighbor has 3 massive Ceanothus bushes. My honeybees covered the plants for several weeks. You could hear them before you could see them.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The attractiveness varies by species. The coastal hills are often covered with *Ceanothus integerrimus* (Deer Brush) and close relatives. These are generally completely unattractive to European Bees, but are heavily worked by small native bees. I believe the flower throats are too small for honey bees. Most of the species in the small leaved and mat-like _C. thyrsiflorus_ group are also unattractive-- these have been selected for landscape plantings.

Locally, _*Ceanothus cuneatus*_ ("Buck Brush") is very heavily worked by my honey bees (this is a February-March bloom). The whitethorn, _C. leucodermis _(and some close relatives), are worked in June at upper elevations.

There are 55 different species of Ceanothus, and the attractiveness is species specific.


----------

